# Mk6 Jetta with Firestone Rear bags?



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone running this setup, Firestone 7076 bags for the mk4 on the mk6 jetta?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Haven't run these myself but they are pretty much the nicest option for mk4. Get the AAC kit with the machined brackets. I'm not sure what is different between the mk4 beam and the mk6 beam so I couldn't tell you if they work properly or not


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

martin13 said:


> Haven't run these myself but they are pretty much the nicest option for mk4. Get the AAC kit with the machined brackets. I'm not sure what is different between the mk4 beam and the mk6 beam so I couldn't tell you if they work properly or not


Yea ive heard good things about these bags, both with reliability and price. They seem like a better option than 500 dollar airlift rears


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

i have a set of airlift rears i could sell you at a deal.. 1k miles on them. they are the twist beam rears...


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol i didnt ask about airlifts. I believe 01 ran these and he was pretty low, just trying to see if anyone else ran these.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

These go low also.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Never said they didn't  just looking for different options


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

I have universal II's in the rear. I wonder how much more lift these would have?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

FukenMKIII said:


> I have universal II's in the rear. I wonder how much more lift these would have?


you got any pics dude? right now im either gonna run these firestones (pending brackets), AH2's with shorty dcups, or airlift twist beams. im leaning with the ah2s and shorties, but im still deciding.


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

crispy21 said:


> you got any pics dude? right now im either gonna run these firestones (pending brackets), AH2's with shorty dcups, or airlift twist beams. im leaning with the ah2s and shorties, but im still deciding.


Also running ah2's with cut dcup bottoms and custom top mount with the nipple removed, ill see if i can dig up some pics. The ah2's and d cups should run give or take $180 for the full setup, not sure how that compares to the firestone bags but i do remember reading 01's build thread and i think theres a good amount of work to get them to sit properly. The ah2's bolt right up.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Rpc07 said:


> Also running ah2's with cut dcup bottoms and custom top mount with the nipple removed, ill see if i can dig up some pics. The ah2's and d cups should run give or take $180 for the full setup, not sure how that compares to the firestone bags but i do remember reading 01's build thread and i think theres a good amount of work to get them to sit properly. The ah2's bolt right up.


yea i believe he made custom mounts. do you get an adequate amount of lift with your setup? im definitely cutting the nipple.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

i know airlifts go low, ah2s should go lower though


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

crispy21 said:


> yea i believe he made custom mounts. do you get an adequate amount of lift with your setup? im definitely cutting the nipple.


Yeah lift is good, but im running koni yellows if you run airlift rears you will get alot less lift.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Rpc07 said:


> Yeah lift is good, but im running koni yellows if you run airlift rears you will get alot less lift.


aright cool. i just wanna go as low as possible. the solid beam sucks.


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

Ill snap some pics, I just deleted the top d-cup last weekend, and it sits about a 3/4" lower now. I run the airlift shocks and universal II's. Not much lift....but they go pretty low.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

FukenMKIII said:


> Ill snap some pics, I just deleted the top d-cup last weekend, and it sits about a 3/4" lower now. I run the airlift shocks and universal II's. Not much lift....but they go pretty low.


Im jus gonna run bottom cup also


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

crispy21 said:


> Im jus gonna run bottom cup also


Get a 1/4 inch "L" bracket for the top thats what mine is sitting on.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Rpc07 said:


> Get a 1/4 inch "L" bracket for the top thats what mine is sitting on.


seems thats the consensus or the bag will move around.


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5885414-Mk5-Rear-nipple-removal

I did this and it was very straight through. Worked out perfectly, then I drank some of these:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Post a pic aired out!


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

This is before I did anything.








This is 18x8 - After








After with the stockies - only one side done though so not full effect









Doesnt really show much, ill take better pictures of the setup tomorrow. Going to peak at a big 45 degrees here! Thats car washing weather :thumbup:


----------



## Airassisted (Nov 12, 2009)

I am sure we have sold a few sets to Mk6 owners, minor modification needed to fit out kit. I believe 01 was the first to test fit if I recall correctly.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd like to see a setup with Firestones as well - I'd love the reliability of these on my Mk6. I want to rule out Twist Beams... I'd like to do a custom rear, SS-5s and d-cups, or Firestones and whatever I need.

Anyone have any feedback using Firestones?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> I'd like to see a setup with Firestones as well - I'd love the reliability of these on my Mk6. I want to rule out Twist Beams... I'd like to do a custom rear, SS-5s and d-cups, or Firestones and whatever I need.
> 
> Anyone have any feedback using Firestones?


Why rule out twist beams?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

crispy21 said:


> Why rule out twist beams?


Honestly, I'm just not a fan of the sleeve-style bag. Yes, that's rather hypocritical because I'm asking about Firestones, but I KNOW they are reliable and worth the $$$. I'd love to have a double-bellow in the rear - just don't know if I want to do any rear-nipple trimming :sly:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> Honestly, I'm just not a fan of the sleeve-style bag. Yes, that's rather hypocritical because I'm asking about Firestones, but I KNOW they are reliable and worth the $$$. I'd love to have a double-bellow in the rear - just don't know if I want to do any rear-nipple trimming :sly:


I agree somewhat, each bag has their pros and cons. You could run ss5s with shorty dcups, but you wouldnt get as low as twist beams bags without cutting the nipple. Ill probably end up going with twist beam bags, as they go plenty low, have good lift and you Dont have to cut the nipple. Even though it can always be rewelded back on, a fully bolt in option is nice


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

crispy21 said:


> I agree somewhat, each bag has their pros and cons. You could run ss5s with shorty dcups, but you wouldnt get as low as twist beams bags without cutting the nipple. Ill probably end up going with twist beam bags, as they go plenty low, have good lift and you Dont have to cut the nipple. Even though it can always be rewelded back on, a fully bolt in option is nice


The twist beams being bolt-on makes me want to get them, I just have talked to more people who run some combination with d-cups. I just still have some thinking to do :banghead:

I am shooting to order from Andrew next week sometime so I have to get this sorcery figured out


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> The twist beams being bolt-on makes me want to get them, I just have talked to more people who run some combination with d-cups. I just still have some thinking to do :banghead:
> 
> I am shooting to order from Andrew next week sometime so I have to get this sorcery figured out


any double bellow rear would ride much better than the sleeve style bag, but you dont get as much lift, which is something i kind of want. the solid rear beam just ****s everything up :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

crispy21 said:


> any double bellow rear would ride much better than the sleeve style bag, but you dont get as much lift, which is something i kind of want. the solid rear beam just ****s everything up :thumbdown::thumbdown:


Without a doubt they would. I'm with you on the lift, seeing as I plan to get a votex kit and I'll need the lift for my area.... or else I'll be in the paint booth more than urotrashh's front end.

I don't know about you, but I'm always on the hunt for a rear IRS system


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> Without a doubt they would. I'm with you on the lift, seeing as I plan to get a votex kit and I'll need the lift for my area.... or else I'll be in the paint booth more than urotrashh's front end.
> 
> *I don't know about you, but I'm always on the hunt for a rear IRS system*


oh i been on the hunt, even before i bought the car haha. but yea i plan on votex kitting it too, so i need some lift lol. for now twist beams will work, although its not exactly what i want, until a swap happens, these will do.


----------

